# False reading on Waste water warning



## trakweb (Nov 30, 2010)

The control panel on my hobby intermittently sounds the warning with a flashing icon for waste water when there are only a couple of litres of water in it. Somewhat disconcerting at 2.00am in the night!!
Is there a way of switching this function off?


----------

